# Crmw Cardiff vs Lwc Swansea????



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all ,
I was originally thinking of going to Lwc Swansea which I've heard is good. Seen things on here about a new clinic in Cardiff CRMW but as they are new they don't have any live birth rates etc on there site.
Has anyone had treatment there that has been successful  Would be great to hear from anyone currently going through treatment there or perviously had treatment there  

Thanks 
Helen xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya helen

Your friendly mod here on my phone so unable to post a link sorry

If u scroll down the wales section u will find a crmw cyclers thread. There are a lot of ladies cycling there. The embryolist there is top class and made my lo

Good luck


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks very much I'll have a look xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Helen,

I am currently on my 2ww after IUI at CRMW.  This is our first tx so not much of a frame of referrence sorry.  We have had a few nhs consultation at IVF Wales though.  So on our limited experience CRMW has been amazing.  We knew from our first consultation that we wanted to have our tx there.  Every member of staff is super friendly and helpful.  You have 24 hour support and can email your doc or nurse or the embryologist and get answers.  We have been looked after so well and could not think about going anywhere else.
My friend goes to LWC Swansea and loves them there too.  I know CRMW hold open evenings, why don't you go along and see if LWC do one too.  That way you can see how you feel about both!
Lyndon in CRMW does have an excellent reputation.  If you gon on their website there is a link to an interview he gave on the radio so you can here a bit of his background.
Keeping my fingers crossed for our BFP...will keep you posted!


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, 
Wishing you lots of luck for the next two weeks. Hope the time flys by and u get ur positive result  you must have been reading my mind cause yesterday we rang up and booked for the open day in both clinics so we can chose once we have seen both. Crmw is on the 17th march and Lwc is on the 26th wanted to get things moving asap, but as we will be spending alot of money I'll just have to wait another month :| want to make sure the place we go to is just right  thanks for the info really appreciate it xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering what made you choose  crmw over lwc?

Would be graTeful for your thoughts. 

Xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

When I went to there open day the place and the staff just won me over. At that point there were not success rates as the had only been open for half a year , so I was just going with my gut and I'm so glad I did. They have just had there success rates for the year and under 35 is 67% and I'm so happy to say that I am a part of that percentage  
Honestly my care there has been second to none and they are alot cheaper than lwc . All there drugs are sourced for u cheaply and everything there isn't just about money  I have been for loads and loads of scan more than I was meant to so they could keep a eye on me as after I got my positive result as my ovaries have been enlarged and not had to pay a penny more .
I know that lwc do a considerable Mark up on there drugs and if u want to source them yourself then u have to pay almost 200 quid for them to give u a presription , when I was comparing the two it just seems lwc was more about getting as much money as they could from u .
It's only my opinion but I really felt that Crmw were the right choice. Even if my result would have been negative I would have been saying the same thing 
Go and have a look on there website I'm sure you'll be impressed . Also go to a open evening they have one every month 
Good luck with what ever u decide xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also go and have a chat with the ladies on the thread they will have loads of advice regarding the clinic  they helped me loads through my treatment and u will have loads of support from them, they are a brilliant bunch of women  xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for that, there is an open evening tomorrow evening so I will see if there is any space left. Did you have nhs treatment? Just wondering what/if any treatment you had on nhs?
Xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No love I paid private don't think u can have your nhs there , in Wales they have stopped funding for NHs treatment in private clinics , u either have to go to ivf Wales Cardiff or Neath 
I had ivf / icsi split which was successful and I'm expecting one lovely little baby. Hope u get luck with going to the open evening  I'm sure u will be impressed xx
P.s I had all my investigations done by the nhs only paid for the ivf treatment myself xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you, bet you are so excited. ))))
I paid for private ovulation induction at lwc Swansea last month as my nhs consultant at Neath was on holidays so I missed may to September and couldn't wait until she came back. However now that she is back she wants to start me on ovulation induction using tamoxifen for 6 months then maybe do iui, if that doesn't work I will then get referred for ivf. Did you get any treatment through nhs before deciding to go private? I think I would prefer to just go private now, I am so down at the moment all of my friends are pregnant for the 2-4th time and I'm still waiting for my 1st :-(


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I had all my investigations with singleton and when we had our lap and dye they found my tubes were damaged so my only option was ivf. 
We had been messed about so much by them with long waiting lists and numerous cancelled appointments we really wanted to go private , so glad I did  it's the best 3500 I have ever spent and I think even if there had been no waiting list with the nhs I still would have chosen to go private. I was lucky enough to have savings tho. If we didn't have the money then I would have waited for the nhs xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

It's so good to have someone to talk to that is going through the same thing as me. I would like to go private and try iui I am just afraid that I will be taken off the nhs if I do. Well I will see what they say tomorrow in the open evening xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problem at all sweetheart any questions u got I'm always here. 
so u did manage to get in the open evening then I'm glad. 
Well this is what I know about ivf , u can have 1 private cycle and this does not affect your entitlement . This includes 1 fresh and if there is any frozen u can also have a fet from that cycle without it affecting your nhs . Not sure what the case is with iui as I have never done that but in the open evening Amanda the consultant is so brilliant she will be able to answer all your questions  she used to work for ivf Wales so she will know about the nhs xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for your advice you have been so helpful, will let you know how we get on tomorrow x


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No worries at all Hun, I'll keep a eye out tomorrow evening  for a post Xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just wanted to drop u a little message to say hope u have a nice time in the open evening tonight 
p.s there biscuits are lovely try some lol the chocolate ones are the best  can't resist every time we go  xxx


----------

